# Birchbox FAQs - Read here before asking!!



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2014)

**compiled by the lovey ladies of makeuptalk**

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that I'm getting 3 items?*

A:  Don't worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that you'll get 4-6 items, so you're getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box I'm getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current months box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, you''ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q: Products I received in past months are being sampled out this month. Will I receive those products again?*

A: You should never receive a product twice on the sam subscription. If you do, email CS and let them know. They will typically give you 100 points

*Q:  What is a clicky truck?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to Account Settings, you'll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  What's the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, you'll just get a regular box from that month.  But if you've been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then you'll get a Welcome Box  which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. 

*Q:  What is a punishment box?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they don't like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion one persons Punishment Box can be someone else's Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you don't want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, you'll get an item that you just don't want or can't use.  That's the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Don't worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, they'll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, I'll try to update this post with it!)  Here's a link to the regular trade thread area http://www.makeuptal...ption-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if you're getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup! 

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what I'm getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what you're getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked Box History.  If it's an item that you haven't gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesn't match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasn't listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and they'll be happy to help you get it sorted out.

*Q: I said no perfume/hair products/nail polish/etc.! Why did they send this to me?*

A: There is literally NO WAY to opt out of anything. You can uncheck the box on the quiz, and on Fragrances, limit it to 6 samples per year, but you cannot entirely opt out of anything.  Even due to allergies.  

*Q:  What is a Mystery Pack/Pick Two?*

A: Whenever you place an order over $35 from the Birchbox shop, you can add a "Mystery Pack" to your order (you must add the Mystery Pack from the Bonus Shop, it will not come automatically).  It will contain two samples.  One may be a foil, but there is supposed to be at least one "deluxe" sample (an MUT member recently got the definition of deluxe as "at least three uses, and is resealable").  If you get two foil samples, please contact Birchbox Ops to let them know and they will try to accommodate you by sending another sample pack OR by giving you points.  You used to be able to choose from a number of sample packs with set samples, which is where the "Pick Two" name comes from.  However, that option is no longer available, and all samples packs are "Mystery Packs".

*Q:  I just saw a great code for additional points!  It's past the first of the month, and I've already been billed.  If I cancel/restart my subscription, will I get two boxes for this month?*

A:  As long as you have already been billed for this month (regardless of whether your box is still in packing stage, has been shipped, or you already have it in your hands), you WILL NOT get two boxes in one month UNLESS you have two accounts.  For example, let's say it's Nov 5th.  You've been billed for Nov, but your box hasn't been revealed or shipped yet.  You see an awesome points code, and cancel/reactivate your account.  You will get ONE Nov box, and you have now PRE-PAYED for Dec.  Which means you won't get billed on Dec 1st, but you will get a Dec box.

*Q: My subscription order says "processing" while old orders say "shipped." What does this mean?*

A: Active subscriptions will always say "Processing" because it in an ongoing open order.

*Q: How do Birchbox points work? *
A: You earn 10 points for each item you review from your box, so each month you should earn anywhere between 40 and 70 points on your account. You can also earn points by purchasing full sized items in the Birchbox shop! You get one point for every dollar spent (NOTE: If you use gift cards or points to pay for all/part of your purchase, you will not receive points for that portion). Occasionally Birchbox will also give you points for issues with boxes or shipping. Points expire 365 days from the date you receive them. Every 100 points you accumulate equals $10 to spend in the shop.
 
You must spend points in increments of 100. For example, if you have 300 points and your purchase comes to $26, you'll have to use all 300 points. You can't choose to just spend 200 &amp; pay the $6. You want to make sure you get your total as close to the number of points you have as possible. If you have 300 points and your total comes to exactly $20, you'll use 200 points and have 100 left over. 
 
When you're looking at your cart, you will not see a field to indicate that you want to use points. You'll need to hit 'Checkout' first. When you get to the 'payment' area, there should be a box you can check to use your points on the order. 
 
*Q: How do I get points from reviews?*
A: You can review the products in your box each month for points, its quick and easy and you get 10 points for products. To do this:

Go to your box page

Select each individual item from your box page

Click "Write a Review"

A new window should pop up that will ask you various questions about how you felt about your sample, and your experience with the brand. If you have not tried your product yet you CAN still review it for points - there is usually an option to select "I have not tried this product yet."

Hit submit, and voila! 10 more points per product

*Don't forget!* - you only have until the 10th of the following month (when new box pages update) to review your products for the month, don't let those points go unearned!

*Q: How can I turn my points into gift cards? *
A: Since Birchbox points expire after 365 days, many of our members choose to convert them to gift cards (electronic). 
To give yourself a gift card, go here: https://www.birchbox...ft/index/ecard/. Fill in your name &amp; the email address for the account you're sending the points from. Then fill in your name and the email address for the account you're sending the points to. You can use gift cards on ANY account, so it doesn't really matter when e-mail address you choose for these. 
 
Next, choose the amount. If the amount you want isn't on the list, you'll just have to gift yourself multiple gift cards (300 points=3 $10 cards, 400 points=4 $10 gift cards). You can leave the date as is. 
 
Confirm the information you've entered and add the gift card to your cart! If you need more than one gift cart, repeat this process until you have all the cards you want. Then go to your cart &amp; checkout. When you get to the 'payment' area, there should be a box you can check to use your points on the order. 
 
The electronic gift card will be sent to you via e-mail. Sometimes it's immediate and sometimes it takes a few hours. If you want to use a gift card on an order, just enter the card number into the 'gift card' field and hit apply. You can use multiple gift cards on the same order and you can use a combination of points and gift cards on the same order. 
 
*Update: *As of July, 2014, it appears that Birchbox no longer allows for points to be transferred to gift cards. This means you will: 1) have to keep track of when your points expire and 2) use points on separate accounts separately.
 
*Q: I signed up for a box for "insert upcoming month here," why did I receive a shipping notification for "insert previous month here"*
A: If you signed up for the upcoming month at the END of the previous month's cycle, birchbox will send you a box for that previous month. So far, there has been no indication that Birchbox will cut off when your can receive the previous month's box, so if you sub for the upcoming month up until the LAST day of the previous month, you are making yourself eligible to receive a box for the past month and the new month.
 
However, customer service precedent has shown that if you wait UNTIL the new month to sign up, you should NOT receive a box for the previous month. If you fall in to this category, be sure to email customer service, and they should be able to help you resolve that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2014)

Added a few more miscellaneous things to this FAQ list!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 10, 2014)

Could we add what time boxes typically update on the 10th to the FAQ? I think I forget every single month.


----------



## TippyAG (Sep 6, 2014)

ha ha. BB jsut added a new FAQ, I wonder if they were inspired by our's here on MUT??

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-birchbox-cycle?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_090614_BirchboxUserGuide_Magazine


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> ha ha. BB jsut added a new FAQ, I wonder if they were inspired by our's here on MUT??
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-birchbox-cycle?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_090614_BirchboxUserGuide_Magazine


Some of their general FAQ stuff (https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq) left me without one single doubt that they're reading ours.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 11, 2015)

Instead of contacting BB, I figured many of you would know the answer - I just placed two orders and used a gift with purchase code on them both. It showed it was applied on both orders and showed in the 'promo section' by my total but is not listed on either order under my orders on the BB site nor was the GWP mentioned in my confirmation emails. Is this standard or did it somehow not apply and I should contact them? I can't find this info in their FAQs either. Thank you - it's been forever since I did a GWP instead of a percentage off code!!

EDIT: Apparently this IS standard, maybe add it to the FAQs here since BB doesn't talk about it at all in their own FAQs? I think it's odd they wouldn't just put it on the confirmation and probably save themselves daily emails/calls wondering about it.


----------

